# Bigdogrc 2nd paint job



## BIGDOGRC (May 3, 2002)

Okay guys let me Know what you think.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

VERY SHARP! If that is your second one.. I can't wait to see what you work will be like when you have a lot of experience!!


----------



## johnmod4 (Jan 12, 2003)

Very nice Dan. This is your second body? looks like your 100th.


Pilgrim


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Dan,you pulled it off!! Great job! I'll have to show you the "snakeskin" trick soon. It's soo easy,you'll puke! lol
-George


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Not bad for a white boy! LOL 

Brooks


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Dan,nice lookin body lot's better than before, LOL remember.


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

I forgot about you to going at it! LOL Now that was funning! HEHEHE


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

don't let him try and pull this off as his work Sherri painted that car.


----------



## BIGDOGRC (May 3, 2002)

:wave: Thanks for the compliments guy I really do apperciate it.


----------

